

How to blow your investor pitch - replicatorblog
http://www.slideshare.net/NorthVenturePartners/fail-12-ways-to-blow-your-investor-pitch

======
replicatorblog
This is fairly basic information, but a great example of smart slide design.
Fantastic presentation.

~~~
pclark
I disagree: all the "problems" are commonly discussed, but actually discussing
the _fixes_ is awesome.

Great slides.

~~~
replicatorblog
good point, the positive/negative approach is a nice departure from the
standard bulleted list of advice you find on a lot of blogs.

------
cunard3
Thanks. I feel like the cold sweat realizations of "after the meeting" are all
right there in this slide show. Nice to have them before the meeting...

------
vaksel
my eyes hurt from trying to read the text

~~~
replicatorblog
You can make it larger by clicking full screen. Totally agree it isn't
optimized for that small form.

